# Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt​*
Beim LAV Sachsen-Anhalt fanden bei der Delegiertensitzung/Jahreshauptversammlung turnusgemäß die Wahlen zum Präsidium statt. 

Bis auf den alten Hardliner Rohr (siehe auch Diskussion um Guidingverbot) wurde nach vertraulichen Infos, die uns erreichten, das gesamte Präsidium ausgetauscht.

In den neuen Präsidenten Uwe Bülau setzen die Angler große Hoffnung, um von den verkrusteten Strukturen des LAV weg zu einem modernen Dienstleistungsverband für Angler zu kommen.

Wir bleiben dran, werden beobachten und euch informieren..

ThomasFinkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Gibt's da Signale den Sachsen nachzuziehen und auch auch dem BV auszutreten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Da wird nach den Neuwahlen erst noch ne Meinungsfindung stattfinden.

Als Gewerkschafter wird er wohl eher "systemtreu" sein und weniger auf eigenständiges Denken Wert legen, so die einen.

Er wäre gerade jemand mit eigenständigem Denken und unabhängig, so die Hoffnung der anderen.

Wir werden es sehen, beobachten und berichten.

Wahl war wohl auch ziemlich knapp, wie man hört..


----------



## Dachfeger (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Komisch nur das fast nirgendwo darüber etwas zu finden ist.
Hier so ziemlich das Einzige was ich gefunden habe.
Da schreiben die doch tatsächlich was von Stärkung des Bundesverbandes #q

http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...ära-beim-landesanglerverband-eingeleitet.html

Naja...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Ich habe gerade jetzt im Moment mit dem neuen Präsidenten Uwe Bülau telefoniert.

Wir sind uns einig, dass an erster Stelle Angler und das Angeln stehen muss.

Es ist zum Thema DAFV noch nichts festgelegt.

Aber ihr müsst die Hoffnung nicht verlieren...


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ihr müsst die Hoffnung nicht verlieren...


...und vielleicht den Funktionären mal mehr Meinung von der Basis mitteilen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Naja, nach meinem (unmaßgeblichen und ersten) Eindruck am Telefon scheint hier zumindest ein Präsi am Werk zu sein, der einen Dienstleister- und keinen Herrscherverband  für organisierte Angelfischer und Angler haben will..

Und der auch schon dran arbeitet, da einiges zu ändern...

In wie weit sich das bei den bekannt oft betonartigen Altherrenstrukturen im Ehrenamt und bei Delegierten in Landesverbänden wirklich durchsetzen lässt, wird sich zeigen. 

Aber zumindest wills der neue Präsi mal angehen...

Also viel Erfolg bei der Arbeit im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns von meiner Seite !!!

Wir werden wie immer dranbleiben, beobachten und berichten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/in...chsen-anhalt-e-v-waehlte-ein-neues-praesidium


----------



## Ukel (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Schön, dass sich Fr. Dr. nicht mit auf das Bild gedrängt hat 
War sicherlich auch nicht eingeladen.

Sind ja nicht nur Pensionäre jenseits der 70 dabei, eher alle jünger. Das schützt zwar nicht vor blinden Gefolgsam, lässt aber hoffen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Aus der "alten Garde" ist wohl nur noch Harald Rohr dabei.


----------



## Dachfeger (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade jetzt im Moment mit dem neuen Präsidenten Uwe Bülau telefoniert.
> 
> Wir sind uns einig, dass an erster Stelle Angler und das Angeln stehen muss.
> 
> ...



Das freut mich zu hören. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Gerne - ich weiss ja wie wichtig jeder noch so kleine Lichtstrahl in der düsteren Verbandswelt ist...

Und wenn sich der neue Präsi gegen die alten Betonköppe behaupten kann, kann sich in S-A tatsächlich etwas positiv für Angler bewegen..


----------



## Wizard2 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

@Thomas
Wie ist das eigentlich bei den Telefonaten,kennen die dich schon (vom Namen ) oder musst du dich noch vorstellen ? hast du schon mal versucht mit Frau Dr. persönlich zu reden bzw Interview zu machen? finde echt gut was und wie du hier arbeitest. #6 sorry für den offtopic


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Neues Präsidium beim LAV Sachsen -Anhalt gewählt*

Offtopic an
Der neue Präsi Bülau kannte natürlich mich (bzw. meine Arbeit hier), aber nicht mich persönlich..

Ich habe damals versucht, mit Frau Dr. zu schreiben und zu reden (bevor sie Präsidentin wurde), was sie sauber in den Sand setzte - ich hab sie damals noch lange verteidigt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

Offtopic aus


----------

